# Should Pelosi get a bigger plane?



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Pelosi Seeks Upgrade for Government-Provided Plane*
*ABC News -** 1 hour ago*
By JAKE TAPPER. WASHINGTON, Feb. 8, 2007 - House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, D-Calif., today responded to Republican critics who have accused her of making unreasonable demands on the Pentagon for a luxurious airplane her Republican predecessor never *...*

*Should Pelosi get a bigger plane?*
*San Francisco Chronicle -** 40 minutes ago*
She does not need a bigger plane. A bigger plane will have more room for hot air. I thought the Democrats were going to cut that out of politics.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

told ya
http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24285


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

SOT_II said:


> told ya
> http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24285


" Wipe that grin off your face private pile before I rip your head off and shit down your neck"
" choke yourself, NO, not with your hand numbnuts ...with mine":mrgreen:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I vote we send her a bigger dildo...a "plaid" dildo.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

House GOP Blasts Pelosi for Plane Request

WASHINGTON (AP) -- For most of the past five weeks, House Republicans could do little else but watch as majority Democrats passed major legislation without giving them a chance to propose changes or offer alternatives. 
So when they finally got a chance Thursday to air pent-up frustrations over how Democrats were running things, the Republicans decided to make some noise _ and how.

They aimed high, all the way to House Speaker Nancy Pelosi. 
The California Democrat went before the House Science Committee in the morning to champion her commitment to do something about global warming, a rare appearance for a leader of the House. 
She did so as reports swirled on Capitol Hill that she had requested a bigger, swankier government airplane than her Republican predecessor had used for trips back to her home district when Congress isn't meeting. For Republicans, feeling muzzled and still blue over losing control of the House, the irony was too good to ignore.

Full Story: http://www.breitbart.com/news/2007/02/09/D8N69CA00.html


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Guys, not that I'm a supporter of Bela Pelosi, but the plane she wants has the range to make it back to CA without a fueling stop...the one Hastert used could make it to IL without a fuel stop, but would have to stop for fuel on the way to CA. Fair is fair. She needs the new plane. This is just a GOP red herring. The request is not unreasonable.

If it's any consolation, I still think all her pictures were taken after someone said "BOO!"

</IMG>


----------



## MtBiker (Dec 29, 2004)

Give me a break! The request is complete bull crap. It is a prime example of liberal elitism.

1.Hastert's plane seats seats 16 and two crew.
Pelosi's plane seats 45 and 16 crew! What the hell does she need that for. Screw her.

2. Hastert's plane was a simple bussiness jet
Pelosi wants a luxury fitted, intercontinental capable jet with a conference room, stateroom, changing room and entertainment system. Outrageous! 

If she wants that let her pay for it herself. There is no need for her to have this a tax payer expense. There are other jets that can go cross country. This is nothing other than a graft grab by a shameless political hack.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

She could stop in "Jerico" to refuel. Thats about halfway isn't it?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

theres always Amtrac ( the money sucking darling of the liberal left)


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

_She did so as reports swirled on Capitol Hill that she had requested a bigger, swankier government airplane than her Republican predecessor had *used for trips back to her home district when Congress isn't meeting*._ 
_A waste of the taxpayers' money, some said, claiming her trips would cost *$15 million a year* if she used planes such as the military version of the Boeing 757-200. In its commercial configuration the 757-200 usually seats 175-190 passengers. _

If her job is in DC why would she need a plane anyways? Its not for work, it so she can get back and forth quicker without paying for it herself....wouldnt a small jet if any be better. Silly me, that makes to much sense.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

another opinion from Neal Boortz

*THE AMAZING AIR PELOSI MESS*
*







*I thought this woman was supposed to be a shrewd political operative. Sure isn't looking that way lately. How could a super-political like Nancy Pelosi let this kafuffle over how she gets back and forth to her home district get so out of control?
The story is really a bit pathetic, and it just won't go away! Nancy Pelosi wants the Pentagon to fly her back and forth between Washington and San Francisco. Fine, that' s fair. Republican Speaker Dennis Hastert had access to a Pentagon Gulfstream III to fly him back and forth to Illinois. Good enough for him, good enough for her.
But wait! Evidently that isn't good enough for her? Princess Nancy wants a bigger plane! She wants a 757! Something, I think, about being able to fly non-stop to San Francisco. Well, the G-III is fully capable of that mission ... if, that is, the airplane isn't loaded down with an entourage. But evidently that is what Pelosi wants! She wants friends, family members and other members of the California delegation to be able to fly with her! More people, less fuel. Less fuel, less range. Oops! Now she needs a 757? And don't forget her wealthy friends in the tuna industry! They might want a ride too!
She even delivered a backhanded suggestion that she was being discriminated against because she's a woman. Then she suggested that Don Rumsfeld may be behind the Pentagon's turn-down of the 757 request.
Now Pelosi says she is even said willing to fly commercial, as long as it was a direct (I think she means non-stop) flight. Here's an idea...why not take her up on that? Wait! I think I see the problem here. There are no non-stop flights between Washington-Reagan and San Francisco. That means Nancy might have to go to Dulles airport. Well ... there is one flight from Dulles to San Francisco that I could find, but then any self-respecting congressman just flat-out doesn't want to have to go to Dulles to catch a flight. Andrews Air Force Base is MUCH closer.
And then .. in the middle of this whole mess .. we have John Murtha spouting off! You remember Murtha, don't you? He's the man who has been slamming our troops in Iraq .. accusing them of killing Iraqi civilians "in cold blood." Well now this Democrat hero is dropping dark hints that funding for the Pentagon may suffer if they don't cave and hand Nancy her 757! Come on, folks. Can you believe this? We have a Democrat congressman ... a congressman that was being considered for the position of House Majority Leader ... virtually threatening the our military with a loss of funding if they don't give his benefactor, Nancy Pelosi, a nice plush 757 to fly back and forth from DC to San Francisco!
Imagine how much fun this is all going to be when they increase their control of the Congress and get The Hildabeast in the White House!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> Why can't she stop to refuel along the way?


She can. The other fella didn't have to...fair is fair. Just a time issue...I don't think she needs a bigger plane, just one with a greater range. If, as one commenter stated, she wants a LARGER plane for her family and resident "running dogs", then "eff" her.

You know that I'm president of the Bela Pelosi fan club, so just stop, Wolfie!

</IMG>


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Look it's not just the plane and it had nothing to do with refueling.
I KNOW what the deal is...

She wants that plane for local trips as well...in fact there was a request to increase the security features of the plane to "protect family members".

Total BS, the plane, if for her..well whatever...but not when you want to fly local flights in Cali and certainly not for use by family members.

PS a damn gulfstream 550 can make it all the way to freaking russia without a refuel.
Hell even a g200 can do it...wtf does she need a 757 for? except to satisfy her ego and to give her family a lift.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I read on a blog today, maybe hotair, maybe newsbusters, that her request was "DENIED".


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

It will be allowed but there are going to be conditions...she can not use it EXCEPT for long distance and no family members are allowed on except for official functions.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

SOT_II said:


> It will be allowed but there are going to be conditions...she can not use it EXCEPT for long distance and no family members are allowed on except for official functions.


 thatll change but quick!


----------



## Rook (Feb 12, 2007)

dcs2244 said:


> Guys, not that I'm a supporter of Bela Pelosi, but the plane she wants has the range to make it back to CA without a fueling stop...


When I fly back home to California (once every few years on my salary) my plane has to stop for refueling ... and I'm paying for that ticket. Why should she be any different?


----------



## Bin25US (Jan 18, 2007)

No she should Fly JET BLUE.


----------

